# Pink Nose?



## CaseyUndead (Mar 14, 2011)

My tegu's nose(pretty much the front three scales) have turned kind of pinkish over the last few months. It's very light(and there's no scabs or anything, so it doesn't seem like a nose rub thing). I'm wondering if there's anything that could be causing it, or if it's his normal color and it's just become more visible as he gets older. Any ideas?


----------



## Ace (May 12, 2011)

Lacuna's nose is doing the same... There's no scale damage, though, so I wonder if it's just natural colouration


----------



## Rhetoric (May 12, 2011)

one of my tegus has a pink looking mouth, I thought it could have been from food...


----------



## apocalypse910 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm seeing the same thing on my extreme. His nose and parts of his legs are pink. I wasn't sure if it was natural coloration or him overdosing on blueberries.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 17, 2013)

Its a natural color...especially in extremes


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 17, 2013)

Yea my Godzilla nose is pink

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

